# Greyhound to launch in UK



## jamesontheroad (Aug 19, 2009)

First Group, the Scottish transport company that owns the Greyhound brand, today announced plans to launch a low cost intercity bus service in the UK under the Greyhound banner. Follow link to full press release and links to tif images of UK-spec Greyhound coaches (Scania chassis, Irizar PB bodies). Initial routes will be London - Southampton and London - Portsmouth.



> The Greyhound has landedWednesday 19 August 2009
> 
> Source: http://www.firstgroup.com/corporate/latest_news/?id=002371
> 
> ...


----------



## DET63 (Aug 19, 2009)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> First Group, the Scottish transport company that owns the Greyhound brand, today announced plans to launch a low cost intercity bus service in the UK under the Greyhound banner. Follow link to full press release and links to tif images of UK-spec Greyhound coaches (Scania chassis, Irizar PB bodies). Initial routes will be London - Southampton and London - Portsmouth.
> 
> 
> > The Greyhound has landedWednesday 19 August 2009
> ...


So Brits will now be able to sing "Thank God and Greyhound You're Gone"?

"Follow link to full press release and links to tif images of UK-spec Greyhound coaches (Scania chassis, Irizar PB bodies)": I dunno. If it's not an MCI or the like, it's not a Greyhound.


----------

